# Strongest Person That Part I Kakashi Can Beat?



## RedChidori (Nov 4, 2014)

The title is self-explanatory .




*Who is the strongest person in Part II, that Part I Kakashi-Sensei can beat? This is Kakashi at the end of Part I of course. Assume that this version of Kakashi can use Raiden here. He starts off in Base. Also, the First Gate is available for use.

READY?! DISCUSS   !!! -RedChidori*


----------



## RedChidori (Nov 4, 2014)

SO in your opinion, who is the strongest Part II character that this incarnation of Kakashi can beat?


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 4, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> SO in your opinion, who is the strongest Part II character that this incarnation of Kakashi can beat?



Whoever you think is stronger between Mifune, Tsunade, Mei, old Hiruzen, Fourth Kazekage, Kitsuchi, Hidan and Darui.


----------



## RedChidori (Nov 4, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Whoever you think is stronger between Mifune, Tsunade, Mei, old Hiruzen, *Fourth Kazekage*, Kitsuchi, Hidan and Darui.



I find Part I Kakashi beating Fourth Kazekage to be quite questionable.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 4, 2014)

Why? Gaara's dad seemed quite slow in reactions. Kakashi can run through his gold sand with Raikiri, through speed, Sharingan precognition and Raiton powered thrusting. Then he just pierces through til the end, or at the last second it's a Kage Bunshin feint and Kakashi quickly slices his head from the back. Part 1 Kakashi has really low low chakra but could end fights quickly with a similar opponent, I guess.

Btw, I'm not counting Raiden because he couldn't perform it in part 1. Hell he really couldn't have used it: it needs a Kage Bunshin (so chakra halved in 50%) and then two Raikiri, one from Kakashi (needing a 25% of his chakra) and one of the Kage Bunshin (halving his chakra). Throw in Sharingan drain and Kakashi would have like 4/5 of his chakra depleted just to use Raiden once. Granted, with that he could cut through most people and their defences, as it is strong as Raikiri 2x and cut through V2 chakra like nothing.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 4, 2014)

Early part one Naruto, Sakura, and Sasuke, probably.  Mifune.  Kabuto pre-Oro absorb.


----------



## RedChidori (Nov 4, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Why? Gaara's dad seemed quite slow in reactions. Kakashi can run through his gold sand with Raikiri, through speed, Sharingan precognition and Raiton powered thrusting. Then he just pierces through til the end, or at the last second it's a Kage Bunshin feint and Kakashi quickly slices his head from the back. Part 1 Kakashi has really low low chakra but could end fights quickly with a similar opponent, I guess.
> 
> Btw, I'm not counting Raiden because he couldn't perform it in part 1. Hell he really couldn't have used it: it needs a Kage Bunshin (so chakra halved in 50%) and then two Raikiri, one from Kakashi (needing a 25% of his chakra) and one of the Kage Bunshin (halving his chakra). Throw in Sharingan drain and Kakashi would have like 4/5 of his chakra depleted just to use Raiden once. Granted, with that he could cut through most people and their defences, as it is strong as Raikiri 2x and cut through V2 chakra like nothing.



Well now that you broke it down, I guess he _can_ beat him lol :rofl .


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 5, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Whoever you think is stronger between Mifune, Tsunade, Mei, old Hiruzen, Fourth Kazekage, Kitsuchi, Hidan and Darui.



Simply put, part 1 Kakashi is not stronger than Mifune, Tsunade, Mei, Hiruzen, Kitsuchi or Darui. And it isn't close. Mifune took down the guy that soloed the three Sannin. Kakashi shit his pants with the prospect of facing just one. Not saying Mifune is stronger than all three Sannin but that is still huge. Tsunade while rusty, exhausted without genesis rebirth, byakugou, or summons had a draw with Kabuto, Kakashi's part 1 equal. Mei was holding her own against 5 Madara clones. One Itachi in base was enough to exhaust Kakashi back then. Hiruzen took away Oro's arms and 2 weakened Edo Tensei Hokages while Kakashi was terrified of Orochimaru. Etc, etc.The Kazekage took down the Shukaku by himself so doubt he is stronger than him either.  Only one I could see him actually having a chance at beating is Hidan and even that might be pushing it.

Maybe part 2 Asuma/Yamato? Maybe Hidan is the right answer? Have to think about that more. But Kakashi in part 1 was Elite Jounin level, not even Kage level. He isn't touching any Kage level shinobi which is essentially the majority of what that Raikiri guy suggested sans Hidan.


----------



## Veracity (Nov 5, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> I find Part I Kakashi beating Fourth Kazekage to be quite questionable.



You find that of all questionable ? Tsuande would FUCKKKKKKKKK on part 1 Kakashi by feats, hype , implication... Basically everything possible. 

And do would Mei.


----------



## RedChidori (Nov 5, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> You find that of all questionable ? Tsuande would FUCKKKKKKKKK on part 1 Kakashi by feats, hype , implication... Basically everything possible.
> 
> And do would Mei.



I know that.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Nov 5, 2014)

Tsunade with Phobia can be beaten by Part 1 Kakashi.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd say the strongest part two character Kakashi has a good shot at beating Suigetsu due to Suigetsu being weak to Raiton and what not.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 1 Kakashi was High Jounin level shinobi who just so happened to posses the Sharingan. I believe Zabuza pushed Kakashi pretty far, to about  high-diff anyways. So if we compare those in part 2 with Zabuza tier and slightly above, you will get your answer.

I think Darui would be a good fight, but I think Kakashi would lose, extreme-diff

With Full intel, Kakashi could beat Hidan

I would still put Kakashi above the K11 (Par Sasuke, Sakura, Naruto)

Suigetsu & Jugo would be excellent matches that I see Kakashi still winning


----------



## Morimoto (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't see Part 1 Kakashi beating Tsunade as impossible as others might think.

Kabuto fought well against her and Part 1 Kakashi is on the same level as him.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 5, 2014)

Morimoto said:


> I don't see Part 1 Kakashi beating Tsunade as impossible as others might think.
> 
> Kabuto fought well against her and Part 1 Kakashi is on the same level as him.




Yeah. The difference between Tsunade in part 1, to Tsunade in part 2 is about as different as a dog to a cat. She is not comparable to her P2 self at all.


----------



## Veracity (Nov 5, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Yeah. The difference between Tsunade in part 1, to Tsunade in part 2 is about as different as a dog to a cat. She is not comparable to her P2 self at all.



Its much larger then that . It's like a house cat to a fucking saber tooth tiger. Part 2 Tsuande not only improved physically , but she was mentally more stable and could analyze battle situations better without throwing herself around per se.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 6, 2014)

Morimoto said:


> I don't see Part 1 Kakashi beating Tsunade as impossible as others might think.
> 
> Kabuto fought well against her and Part 1 Kakashi is on the same level as him.



Tsunade and Kabuto had a draw in part 1. Tsunade did not use byakugou, genesis rebirth, or summons against him. She was also tired and rusty. Kabuto was going all out. That should give you your answer as to which is stronger.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2014)

Manga answered that for  you. Zabuza.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Manga answered that for  you. Zabuza.




OP was asking for characters from prt2.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> OP was asking for characters from prt2.



Zabuza still counts as he was revived as an Edo in part 2.

But if he doesn't, then I guess Darui ?


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Zabuza still counts as he was revived as an Edo in part 2.
> 
> But if he doesn't, then I guess Darui ?




Not sure about ET characters. 


I also mentioned Darui, though I think he is slightly, slightly above Kakashi still...very close though.

I was left with Suigetsu, Jugo, & Hidan


----------



## Kazekage94 (Nov 6, 2014)

The 4th Mizukage shits on Part 1 Kakashi


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 7, 2014)

Was Kakashi supposed to be Konoha's strongest jounin even part 1? I think he could take Hiashi and the rest of the clan heads. Other than that...Kimimaro?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh fuck you've done it. Yep, you said "kimmimaro." Now watch how bandwagoners bring up "prime" Kimmimaro and how he is kage level and would oneshot Kakashi.


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 7, 2014)

Whoops. My bad. But if he owns Kakashi doesn't that put him on level with Itachi?

*Gets out popcorn.*


----------



## Rocky (Nov 7, 2014)

Roided Kabuto was able to keep up with a Tsunade that was decades out of practice.

Do you really think chakra scalpel fuckery will work on Byakugo Tsunade from the War Arc? Tsunade would win in less than a minute.


----------



## Bakawaii (Nov 7, 2014)

I Think Sasori and Deidara
Pt 1 Kakashi has the same skills Sasuke uses to fought Deidara like Raiton and Sharingan


----------



## Bonly (Nov 7, 2014)

Bakawaii said:


> I Think Sasori and Deidara
> Pt 1 Kakashi has the same skills Sasuke uses to fought Deidara like Raiton and Sharingan



Yeahhhhhhhhhh no. Part one Kakashi isn't strong enough to beat any member of the Akatsuki, even if some of his skills are like Hebi Sasuke's who's quite stronger.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 7, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhh no. Part one Kakashi isn't strong enough to beat any member of the Akatsuki, even if some of his skills are like Hebi Sasuke's who's quite stronger.




With full knowledge. Hidan is very plausible


----------



## Bonly (Nov 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> With full knowledge. Hidan is very plausible



I doubt it personally. People tend to forget but Hidan and Kakuzu both spent six days sealing two Bijuu. That's six whole days of constantly wasting chakra aka no where near the best they could be when they fought Kakashi+company. Yet Hidan was able to keep up with Part two Kakashi for a short amount of time when his three bladed triple-bladed scythe's rope was destroyed thus reducing his range(upon which he was very close to hitting Kakashi without without the rope). 

Even with full knowledge Kakashi only knows how to stop Hidan's curse jutsu but that's about it. Kakashi isn't gonna outlast Hidan. He can't put Hidan for good really, Hidan was able to take a hit from Kakuzu's Futon without any damage from what we saw and him getting hit in one of his vitals isn't gonna put him down either so Kakashi has to make he hits Hidan in the head and leave a big as whole with Raikiri(upon which he could only do four times). So add in speed to keep up with Part two Kakashi for a little bit, his better stamina, his tough body and all that jazz Hidan has going for him and I'd say he would come out on top against part one Kakashi.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 7, 2014)

Bonly said:


> I doubt it personally. People tend to forget but Hidan and Kakuzu both spent six days sealing two Bijuu. That's six whole days of constantly wasting chakra aka no where near the best they could be when they fought Kakashi+company. Yet Hidan was able to keep up with Part two Kakashi for a short amount of time when his three bladed triple-bladed scythe's rope was destroyed thus reducing his range(upon which he was very close to hitting Kakashi without without the rope).
> 
> Even with full knowledge Kakashi only knows how to stop Hidan's curse jutsu but that's about it. Kakashi isn't gonna outlast Hidan. He can't put Hidan for good really, Hidan was able to take a hit from Kakuzu's Futon without any damage from what we saw and him getting hit in one of his vitals isn't gonna put him down either so Kakashi has to make he hits Hidan in the head and leave a big as whole with Raikiri(upon which he could only do four times). So add in speed to keep up with Part two Kakashi for a little bit, his better stamina, his tough body and all that jazz Hidan has going for him and I'd say he would come out on top against part one Kakashi.





Your're probably right.

Though I believe it is close enough to be placed in the realm of possibilities. If Hidan let his guard down, a tactical Kakashi could clone feint to a rakiri beheading from the back. Hidan isn't particularly smart in battle either. Overpowering might be out of the picture, but we are talking about Kakashi after all.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Your're probably right.
> 
> Though I believe it is close enough to be placed in the realm of possibilities.



Sure Kakashi winning could be in the realm of possibilities, I just don't find Kakashi winning more times then not to be in said realm.



> If Hidan let his guard down, a tactical Kakashi could clone feint to a rakiri beheading from the back.



Unless he thought Kakashi was dead I doubt he would let his guard down and since Kakashi's clones would either turn into a puddle of water(if they're water clones) or go poof(if they are shadow clones), Hidan shouldn't really have his guard down long enough for Kakashi to actually land the Raikiri to erase his head.



> Hidan isn't particularly smart in battle either.



Hidan isn't particularly dumb in battle either



> Overpowering might be out of the picture, but we are talking about Kakashi after all.



Him only having one shot at winning against someone a bit above him doesn't earn him the benefit of the doubt from me in this case.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 8, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Whoever you think is stronger between Mifune, Tsunade, Mei, old Hiruzen, Fourth Kazekage, Kitsuchi, Hidan and Darui.



He's not beating any of those people you listed. Hell, if he struggled to fight and take out a Hidan with his Part II self, how is his Part I self supposed to accomplish that? 



Invictus-Kun said:


> Tsunade with Phobia can be beaten by Part 1 Kakashi.


You mean the phobia she got over in the heat of combat? 



Morimoto said:


> I don't see Part 1 Kakashi beating Tsunade as impossible as others might think.
> 
> Kabuto fought well against her and Part 1 Kakashi is on the same level as him.



Kabuto planned the fight from the start and had to exhaust Tsunade before even fighting her. He then took soldier pills to enhance his speed and chakra levels. Even then, every hit he gave to Tsunade was returned by Tsunade. Every attempt he had at taking her out failed through her durability. Hell, Kabuto even admitted he was inferior to her in battle, how is Part 1 Kakashi, who is on the same level as Kabuto, supposed to do this? And this is before she summoned Katsuyu or demonstrated her databook ninjutsu (she's apparently proficient in fire/earth/lightning/water styles but that's not relevant since it's not displayed).


----------



## Kazekage94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Whoever you think is stronger between Mifune, Tsunade, Mei, old Hiruzen, Fourth Kazekage, Kitsuchi, Hidan and Darui.



Are you fucking mental?

He struggled against Hidan
Mei rapes him
Darui rape him
4th Kazekage rapes him

Wtf is wrong dude?


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 8, 2014)

Hidan was careless enough to lose his head to Asuma. Sure Shikamaru was helping, but thats not the point. Hidan has been shown to be careless in his battles. But I'm with Bonly, I think its more of 6/10 win for Hidan over Kakashi. But its close enough to debate.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 8, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Hidan was careless enough to lose his head to Asuma. Sure Shikamaru was helping, but thats not the point.



Hidan was about to land the killing blow on Asuma when Shika caught Hidan with his shadows at the last second, dragged Hidan out of his ritual a bit later and then used more shadows to bound Hidan so Hidan couldn't move thus leading him to lose his head. How is that a sign that Hidan was careless in any way? 



> Hidan has been shown to be careless in his battles.



No not really.



> But I'm with Bonly, I think its more of 6/10 win for Hidan over Kakashi. But its close enough to debate.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll have to go back an re-read some of that fight. But Hidan's low level intelligence compared to Kakashi's & his lack of overall speed is what might get him killed, even by part 1 Kakashi.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 8, 2014)

Pre-MS Kakashi isn't beating Kages. He could probably beat Hidan if he has knowledge or otherwise Darui would be the strongest he could beat.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 11, 2014)

If it were a fight, then Pre-MS Kakashi would probably take out Tsunade, she's only a close combat fighter, her ninjutsu is relatively weak and unlike Kabuto, Kakashi isn't going to let his arrogance get the better of him.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Nov 11, 2014)

Probably Kabuto in pt 1


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Nov 12, 2014)

Probably Darui.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Nov 12, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> I'll have to go back an re-read some of that fight. But Hidan's low level intelligence compared to Kakashi's & his lack of overall speed is what might get him killed, even by part 1 Kakashi.



I think Hidan's advantage against Asuma is that his scythe style was hard to read and counter with Asuma's blade boxing.  But Kakashi's sharingan should have no issues with that.  Kakashi's dogs pinning down Hidan for a decap is also viable.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 12, 2014)

Part 1 Kakashi after getting back in shape was able to duke it out with Itachi for a short period of time. While wasting a fair amount of chakra on protecting Asuma and Kurenai. His genjutsu was already potent enough for Gai to invent a new fighting method and for Zabuza to employ thick mist+closed eyes tactic. Kakashi always fights with bunshins/kawarimi as stated by Choza. He isn't going to fall for Hidan's surprise-immortality. With Raiden allowed it becomes even easier for Kakashi to win this.

That being said - strongest beatable by P1 Kakashi is most likely Hidan. Or Darui. Depending on who you think is stronger between two. Kabuto also should be mentioned - he is actually well-equipped to combat Hidan with his regen and healing. And can give Darui a good fight and possibly win depending on conditions. So between those three.


----------



## Van Konzen (Nov 12, 2014)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Was Kakashi supposed to be Konoha's strongest jounin even part 1? I think he could take Hiashi and the rest of the clan heads. Other than that...Kimimaro?



Hiashi "Hyūga Boss" would one shot part 1 Kakashi..


----------



## EflyDude (Feb 25, 2015)

*Kakashi could beat Kabuto*

I am not sure but Kakashi could beat Kabuto . Orochimaru himself said that Kabuto was as strong as Kakashi .


----------



## Ghost (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice necro. Part 1 Kakashi would murder Kabuto in a fight.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 25, 2015)

EflyDude said:


> I am not sure but Kakashi could beat Kabuto . Orochimaru himself said that Kabuto was as strong as Kakashi .



Who said it? Orochimaru, one who has been far from the village from a long, long time; so he couldn't know anything about Kakashi's strength level in that moment too. if you compare part 1 Kakashi's feats and part 1 Kabuto's feats, Kakashi rapes him. He is faster, has better reflexes, is physically stronger, has better taijutsu, better genjutsu, better ninjutsu. Not to mention that in two times, one time Kabuto, even with favourable conditions, which he tried to use against Kakashi (1) prepared the hell out just to escape from Kakashi, who didn't even uncover his Sharingan and still kicked his ass in the brief skirmish (2)(3)(4)(5); another time Kakashi(already tired from fighting a lot of shinobi in the invasion) showed great confidence and willingness to fight Kabuto, while Kabuto... pretty much run away saying that he prefered not to fight him (6)(7), so Kabuto himself felt he was weaker than Kakashi and Kakashi himself felt he was stronger than Kabuto. Part 1 Kakashi was also out of shape until the time between 2nd and 3rd test of the Chunin exam (8)(9). So the part 1 Kakashi that defends himself and his companions fighting decently against Itachi, who has to use the Mangekyo to defeat him without risking, is even stronger than the one that Kabuto already knew he couldn't match.


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 25, 2015)

I recall Jiraiya saying that.

Anyhow, I'm going with Zabuza too.
As for part II characters, probably Darui/Hidan


----------



## Hazuki (Feb 26, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> Nice necro. Part 1 Kakashi would murder Kabuto in a fight.



wrong it was stated two times that kakashi was just as strong as kabuto

jiraiya said to naruto that kabuto is on one same level of kakashi 

orochimaru said to kabuto that he is only on the same level of kakashi 

they were both equal , no one said that kakashi was stronger


----------



## Ghost (Feb 26, 2015)

Hazuki said:


> wrong it was stated two times that kakashi was just as strong as kabuto


Statements mean jack shit when Kakashi's feats are a lot better.



> they were both equal , no one said that kakashi was stronger


No they weren't, and there is no need for anyone to say Kakashi is stronger because he clearly is. 

With prep time Kabuto could possibly give Kakashi a good fight, but in direct 1 vs 1 without prep he loses badly. 

Kakashi is physically superior to Kabuto in every way with better Taijutsu and Kenjutsu skill while sporting good ol' Sharingan precog. On top of that he has his close and mid range Ninjutsu. 

Kabuto "struggled" to put down Naruto while Kakashi was able to fight back against Itachi.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 26, 2015)

Darui or Hidan I guess.


----------

